# heartland call



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone have a heartland STAGEFRIEGHT call??? Sent a call back to be retuned and he broke it and offered me a Stagefrieght couldn't find this call on his web site just wondering if any of you guys have one of these calls and what you think of it or what it compares too.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I talked to Brian here at the Fargo Delta banquet last thurs night and he is sending me a ivory "StageFright". It will be a great comp call. You can make sounds out of his guts that you cant make on any other call on the market.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

His Stage Frieght is a very good call. You will not be dissappointed on the stage or in the field with that one!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Great call, very goosey. You will be very happy with that one.


----------



## ShortReed (Mar 4, 2005)

A buddy of my ordered a Flatliner from Heartland awhile back. Bryan recently contacted my buddy and informed him that he will be replacing the Flatliner with the StageFright in his line of goose calls. His website isn't updated yet, but Bryan indicated he would be updating it soon. If anyone has ordered a Flatliner from Bryan and have not heard back or received the call, you may want to get in touch with him.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i have a couple heartland goose calls and im not impressed at all...I like the G-Force but it doesnt come close to any of my GK...just my opinion


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yea i ordered a Flatliner and he got a new engraver and was still messing with it so he sent me a Stage Fright instead said its worth $125 vs $85 for flatliner and he wont charge me anymore for it. He said if i didnt like it hed gladly make a flatliner. So far i love it. Im ordering a couple calling videos Honker Talk and Dave Smith Breakthrough 2. I got the simple notes down such as honk, clucks, moans. But ive listened to bryan and i really want to learn the sounds he can make. Hes very easy to deal with and will make sure your satisfied :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I just bought a pipsquek last week and i love that call. Great customer service as well.


----------

